# Bookkeeping question



## kfintoni (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello all,
I ahave a questin for all you number savy people out there. I have been researching different kinds of bookeeping software, Quickbooks, Peachtree and Nola Pro and cannot seem to get any of them to do what I want. I am looking for an easy way to set up sales and monies received so I can keep track of a certain $ amount of each sale, for example a 15 tee with 5 going to a charity 5 towards supplies and expenses and 5 into profit. I have also tried Excel and cannot figure it out. I am going crossed eyed trying to figure it out. 
If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them. Since 5 of each is going to a charity I want to make sure I keep track of all the monies involved. 
Thank you ,
Karen in MA


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

kfintoni said:


> Hello all,
> I ahave a questin for all you number savy people out there. I have been researching different kinds of bookeeping software, Quickbooks, Peachtree and Nola Pro and cannot seem to get any of them to do what I want. I am looking for an easy way to set up sales and monies received so I can keep track of a certain $ amount of each sale, for example a 15 tee with 5 going to a charity 5 towards supplies and expenses and 5 into profit. I have also tried Excel and cannot figure it out. I am going crossed eyed trying to figure it out.
> If anyone has any suggestions I would love to hear them. Since 5 of each is going to a charity I want to make sure I keep track of all the monies involved.
> Thank you ,
> Karen in MA


I use Peachtree, but also numerous spreadsheets, and then at the end of the month make a journal entry into Peachtree. When I purchase inventory I create a Purchase order so my shirts automatically go into inventory. At the end of the month I would Credit sales and debit costs of goods sold(and also make the inventory adjustments), supplies & in your case donations to charity. I don't know how busy you are, but I've done this when I was selling other items and fillling up to 50-60 orders 3 times a week and I was able to keep up.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

In Quickbooks I use what is called Groups. For example if someone wants screen printed shirts I would invoice a group instead of an item. Inside the group you could add multiple item/services. My normal group contains: Item, Screen print charge, and screen fee charge. You could setup something like this and add Charity charge to the group. This way you could easily keep track of how many there have been. Reports are easy to run in Quickbooks.


----------



## hbapparel (Jan 16, 2012)

I just started using NCH software and they have an entire invoicing, inventory management, accounting and hour tracker software that is FREE! It really is great. A little time consuming to input everything, but from what I gather, this is just like quickbooks.


----------

